# Wireless installation problem with Canon Pixma MP620 printer



## dreal (Aug 23, 2009)

I am having an awful time trying to install a wireless connection between my Canon Pixma MP620 printer and my Dell Inspiron 1545 with Vista. :4-dontkno

I already have a WiFi connection in my dorm room, so I am using my D-Link DIR-615 router solely for the purpose of printing wirelessly to my new Canon Pixma. Sort of like a printer server.

But when I start installing the Canon software to set up my wireless LAN, the software locks up the computer, just before it gets to the point of searching for the WAP and the IP address.

I've tried to reinstall the software a half-dozen times. The USB cable is connected from the computer to the printer, just as instructed. The software says that the printer software is loaded, and then the computer cursor freezes, just before the next step of setting up the wireless connection.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I would contact Canon, they should be able to help you out.


----------



## dreal (Aug 23, 2009)

Actually, Canon was unable to help me. They could not figure out the problem, after almost an hour of working on the install and getting a locked-up computer.

Finally, I was able to figure out the problem. There are two secrets.

First, the router must be configured properly. In my case, I did not know that I needed 2 RJ45 Ethernet cables to configure the router with wireless Internet. Finally, I connected an Ethernet cable from the wall outlet to the router jack marked "WAN Internet." Then I connected a SECOND Ethernet cable from the "LAN 1" jack on the router to the Ethernet jack on the computer. After that, the software took over and I just filled in the blanks for the different passwords.

Now that I had a wireless Internet connection through a properly configured router, I decided I could move on and connect the Canon printer. So I figured I could disconnect the second Ethernet cable from the "LAN 1" jack on the router to the Ethernet jack on the computer, and rely on the wireless Internet connection. BIG MISTAKE! That's the second secret. Leave that wire connected until the software is totally installed. Then print a test document to see if the installation is successful. ONLY THEN, can you remove the second Ethernet wire and see if the document will print wirelessly.

It did for me. Good luck to all!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

good for you!


----------

